# 10 gallon planted tank



## cerebrobot (Jun 10, 2014)

hey I moved all my plants from my 5 gallon into a 10 gallon about 2 weeks ago because I had trouble finding my fish after awhile, lol. 
I also got a nerite snail! he is eating all the diatom stuff, its finally going away. if you see some spots on the leaves, thats what its from. 

also, I noticed, the new leaves on my anubias, especially the giant one, start out lime green then turn dark green like the rest, kinda weird, but they are always growing flowers on them! 










snail is always hanging out on that cave because thats really the only place the diatom stuff appears since I wipe the leaves off! 










my bacopa plant is a few days old and already creeping up the side of the tank! also I have my betta's leaf under the pennywort because he loves to chill there 



















I guess Im used to my reptile tanks because 10 gallons still feels so small!!


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Beautiful tank! I envy you people that can keep a planted tank! I tried it once and the algae i got was INSANE. Maybe ill try again in a few years.. 

Lol just great job! And your handsome boy just looks absolutely STUNNING


----------



## cerebrobot (Jun 10, 2014)

Ashthemutt said:


> Beautiful tank! I envy you people that can keep a planted tank! I tried it once and the algae i got was INSANE. Maybe ill try again in a few years..
> 
> Lol just great job! And your handsome boy just looks absolutely STUNNING


Thanks so much for your kind words! I think it'll look better once it grows in a bit more and gets settled!


----------



## ForAnAngel (Apr 5, 2014)

What substrate do you use!? Also, what do you feed your plants? They look so green and happy!


----------



## cerebrobot (Jun 10, 2014)

ForAnAngel said:


> What substrate do you use!? Also, what do you feed your plants? They look so green and happy!


hey thanks! 
I just have regular gravel in there, none of my plants are like hardcore root feeders so I just use Flourish, Excel, and trace elements everyday (not all at once in a pattern) and I do a big water change on sundays to put fresh water in there even though my ammonia and all the other stuff is at 0! 
Im actually buying some nice rocks online and painting the back soon,
I was just making sure all the plants would grow for a few weeks and get used to my water before doing anything crazy in the tank! plus my fish likes the changes of the scenery since he is a tail biter!


----------

